# HELP!!!!



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

HELP!!!!
i think my fire mouth is dieing 
ok well my prims are great 
i used some jungle algae relief yesterday so i did a small w/c to night just in case i overdosed (i dont think i did)
pics of him this after noon 
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=19363
he was fine than at around 4 i went up to my room to check on them and he was going crazy 
i think he was chasing my baby guppy (his food) and i just put that gravel in he was used to sand 
he would suck up the sand when he got food (including the guppy )
im thinking he might of sucked up a stone is that possible ? 
he can now hardly keep him self up right
what should i do oh yea the other fish are fine btw


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

just to give you an idea how docile he is 
the kuhli loach was "feeling" the fire mouths lips 
thats amazing


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

beweeb said:


> HELP!!!!
> i think my fire mouth is dieing
> ok well my prims are great
> i used some jungle algae relief yesterday so i did a small w/c to night just in case i overdosed (i dont think i did)
> ...


What exactly are the water parameters? Why did you use the Jungle Algae Relief?


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

nitrate 20 ppm
nitrite o. ppm
50 ppm total hardness
60 ppm alkalinity 
7.1 ph 
i use the mardel test strips
in know they are not very good but its the only thing i have 
 i added the algae relief to get rid of algae on my sand


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What's the ammonia? Retest with API liquid to confirm validity.

What are the active ingredients of Jungle Algae Relief?


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

i got to go get a ammonia test tomorrow  
i dodnt have a api test kit 
i know i should get one but i dont have tons of money


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

active ingredients
poly[oxyethylene(dimethyliminio )Ethylene(dimethyliminio)ethylene dichloride] :roll:


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

sorry for triple posting but i just remembered that when he was done going crazy he just sat there with his mouth open not gasping just holding his mouth open 
he got it closed after about 10- 15 minutes :?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Did you remove the sand or place the gravel on top of it? You may have affected the biological bed.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

there is a little sand under neath the gravel all the rest is in the middle 
but the gravel was from an already cycled tank


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Was the gravel from a tank with fish in it ? was it taken directly from cycled tank and put in while it was wet?


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

i took down my cycled 30 gallon with fish cuz it had a leak i put all my gavel in buckets with some fish food and a heater (and water )
the gravel was never out of the water for more than 5 seconds


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Is there a fishstore close that would test your water if you brought them a sample? Of course if they use test strips rather than liquid test it may not be much help. Did you add all the fish at once? how many were added? It is possible that there is or has been a small ammonia spike without accurate water test it is difficult to say what the problem is for certain. With the test results much could be eliminated or identified as possible cause. And it could very well be that he swallowed something he shouldn't have.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

my lfs uses strips to :roll: 
all the fish have bin in for at least a month 
i think it was a rock cuz i never saw any thing get sick that quick :?
is there any thing to do for him if he did swallow some thing :?:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I would probably check to see if you can see the rock lodged in its mouth, and if you can take sterile tweezers and see if you can't pluck it out manually... This is probably dangerous and I wouldn't do it until you get someone elses ok on it. But definitely check if you can see the gravel (if thats what it is) in there.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

i cant see any thing :?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

beweeb said:


> i cant see any thing :?


 :? Hows his condition? Has he improved.. Gotten worse? 

Are your other fish ok?


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

hes worse my other fish are fine


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Do you think that the gravel might be small enough for him to pass it without killing himself? I can't really see this turning out any other way. If he has indeed ingested a rock, unless theres a way to cause fish to vomit, I would imagine its got to come out the other way right?

I've been looking around on the internet. And theres many things people said to do. While the fish appears that he can't close his mouth is apparently the best time to try and remove it with tweezers.

Others say the fish will in fact regurgitate it, the fish could have the rock in its belly for a good week before it manages to spit it out.

I found someone recommending the when using proper dosage (That wasn't mentioned but I'll keep looking) Epsoms salt will encourage the fish to vomit. 

I found an interesting story actually, I wouldn't dare try this. But theres no way this fish could have spat this up. http://anythingfish.com/images/Ted/PhotoGallery/TigerRedtailSurgery.htm


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

R.I.P. fire mouth  
i got a liquid ammonia and liquid nitrite test 
ammonia .30 ppm
nitrite .25 ppm 
and i think i know why 
the gravel i put in was in a bucket with fish food too much food :roll:  
the beneficial bacteria couldnt keep up with it  
poor fish 
im doing water changes to try to lower it


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

How's he looking now - any change?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh.. posted at the same time. I'm really sorry to hear that beweeb


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

test strips stink 
if i would of have liquid i could have saved him :evil:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your fish!!!

At least we know what to do when our fish eat rocks now. :dunno:


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

now i dissected him and found no stone it was ammonia


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Gross...


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

yea it was but i wanted to know what happened


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:dunno: Makes sense, pale colour, gasping, all signs point to ammonia poisoning, all but the test strips that is(and the possibility of eating a rock).


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

he wasnt gasping or pale but his fins were geting eaten away


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

My best guess would be that it was a water quality issue. You're best looking at this as a learning experience, and at least now you have the liquid test kit.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

hopefully i wont be the only one who learns something from this


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh sorry, I thought I read that he was gasping, but it said hes not gasping :wink:

And I don't know where I pulled pale outta :dunno:


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

lol thats fine 
you aren't blond are you :lol: :jk:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol its that Noticeable huh? :lol:


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

haha


----------

